# Bosch router table question



## Florida Jim (Dec 14, 2010)

I need some help picking out a router for my new Bosch RA 1171 router table.
I have several routers in my shop. I had planned on using an old Bosch 1613 EVS plunge router. 
But evidently there’s a change in the current 1613 series. My old router won’t fit the pre drilled holes pattern on the baseplate.
The only router I have that will fit is a PC 690.
The list of compatible routers is: Bosch 1613, and 1617 series. DeWalt, DW616, and 618. Hitachi M12VC. Makita RF1100, 1101. Milwaukee 5615, 5616. Porter cable 690, 7529, and 892-895 series.
Also Ryobi, Skill , and Craftsman models, which I really don’t want.
I want to do raised panel cabinet doors. I have the door cutter set already. I’m sure that I need variable speed for the raised panel bit. 
What would the best of the listed routers be?
And could I use one of the plug in router variable speed control cords that are available, with the PC 690 router?


----------



## LBrandt (May 9, 2006)

I have that same Bosch router table, and it's my understanding that the Bosch 1619EVS will fit it. The 1619 is also a 3+ HP router, which would be better for raised panel work.


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

The router to pick is the one with the highest horse power that uses half inch bits. Any of them should fit your table, all you have to do is drill new holds for them which is not nearly as daunting as it sounds. 

The router does NOT have to be positioned in the center of your router plate but it`s nice to have it fairly close. You may even be able to use one or two of the existing holes.
You have a nice router table and good supply of routers to use with it. Might as well purchase one or two spare insert plates that way you can switch and change routers quickly and easily.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Collett said:


> The router to pick is the one with the highest horse power that uses half inch bits. Any of them should fit your table, all you have to do is drill new holds for them which is not nearly as daunting as it sounds.
> 
> The router does NOT have to be positioned in the center of your router plate but it`s nice to have it fairly close. You may even be able to use one or two of the existing holes.
> You have a nice router table and good supply of routers to use with it. Might as well purchase one or two spare insert plates that way you can switch and change routers quickly and easily.


Hi Collin - you're right about the router not having to be centered in the plate UNTIL you decide to explore using guide bushings in the table. Several of the newer jigs require that by the way. One being the MLCS fast joinery set.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Florida Jim said:


> And could I use one of the plug in router variable speed control cords that are available, with the PC 690 router?


Most will not work with soft start motors.
Al


----------

